# which isa?



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

going to be opening an isa before the new year. which offer the best rate?

looking to open a 3 year one.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

You could do worse than look Here


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/savings/fixed-rate-cash-isas/


----------

